# A few from a traditional family shoot



## o hey tyler (Nov 20, 2013)

Crossing our fingers that it didn't rain, I had a family shoot out at Portland Head Light, the most photographed lighthouse in the US. Cold and overcast is the name of the game, but the families were happy with the result. C&C welcome.


----------



## Robin_Usagani (Nov 20, 2013)

GJ man. 

Just wondering why you would call this traditional?


----------



## runnah (Nov 20, 2013)

Good stuff Tyler. That park is such a good setting.


----------



## pixmedic (Nov 20, 2013)

Nicely done! 
Though, the title confuses me a little. 
When i think "traditional shoot" i think backdrops and studio shots. 
Or did you mean portraits of a traditional family? 

Either way, i really like these.


----------



## o hey tyler (Nov 20, 2013)

pixmedic said:


> Nicely done! Though, the title confuses me a little. When i think "traditional shoot" i think backdrops and studio shots. Or did you mean portraits of a traditional family?  Either way, i really like these.



I guess just traditional in the sense that they're pretty tame. I see what you mean in regards to a backdrop/studio session being traditional. Thanks everyone.


----------



## amolitor (Nov 20, 2013)

Nice.

I'd try for a little more tonal separation between background and foreground in the b&w conversion.

The one after the b&w baffles me. What IS that background? It feels like they're in a pocket universe which ends a few feet behind them. I'm pretty sure this is one of those deals where when you know what it is, it all snaps into focus and makes sense but when, like me, you don't it just makes no visual sense at all. This isn't really a criticism, I kinda like the picture. I'm just confused by it.


----------



## o hey tyler (Nov 20, 2013)

amolitor said:


> Nice.  I'd try for a little more tonal separation between background and foreground in the b&w conversion.  The one after the b&w baffles me. What IS that background? It feels like they're in a pocket universe which ends a few feet behind them. I'm pretty sure this is one of those deals where when you know what it is, it all snaps into focus and makes sense but when, like me, you don't it just makes no visual sense at all. This isn't really a criticism, I kinda like the picture. I'm just confused by it.



I can see what you're saying and understand where you're coming from. It's the trunk of the lighthouse which is white. I was hoping there would be more access to the rocks surrounding the structure but it was quite fenced in.


----------



## ronlane (Nov 20, 2013)

Nice Tyler. I like #2,3 and the last one best, with #3 being my favorite. good job.


----------



## amolitor (Nov 20, 2013)

Suddenly the strange curve of the "grass horizon" makes perfect sense. Maybe it's just me. Now it's totally obviously a curved wall, but somehow I got my brain locked in to something else.

Thanks!


----------



## o hey tyler (Nov 20, 2013)

amolitor said:


> Suddenly the strange curve of the "grass horizon" makes perfect sense. Maybe it's just me. Now it's totally obviously a curved wall, but somehow I got my brain locked in to something else.  Thanks!



Ohhhhh my bad. Read the question quickly while I was making breakfast. The one after the b&w is an overcast sky. I was shooting up a hill while prone. The b&w was in front of the lighthouse. Sorry about the confusion.


----------



## amolitor (Nov 20, 2013)

AIG! Now I cannot unsee the "lighthouse" behind them


----------



## D-B-J (Nov 20, 2013)

I like them, but they all seem a touch under-exposed to me...

Jake


----------



## o hey tyler (Nov 20, 2013)

D-B-J said:


> I like them, but they all seem a touch under-exposed to me...  Jake



Cool, thanks for bringing that up. Thanks for the feedback Jake.


----------



## amolitor (Nov 20, 2013)

I saw the apparent underexposure, and I think it's just the way homeboy processes things, the midtones are pressed down a little I think. It gives this pretty distinctive look which feels very Maine to me. Which means nothing, because I have been to Maine like once in my life, but I think of it as cool, moist, overcast, evergreens, and chill.


----------



## o hey tyler (Nov 20, 2013)

amolitor said:


> I saw the apparent underexposure, and I think it's just the way homeboy processes things, the midtones are pressed down a little I think. It gives this pretty distinctive look which feels very Maine to me. Which means nothing, because I have been to Maine like once in my life, but I think of it as cool, moist, overcast, evergreens, and chill.



Accurate assessment from fellow homeboy.


----------



## runnah (Nov 20, 2013)

Are you a certified canon professional photographer?


----------



## o hey tyler (Nov 20, 2013)

runnah said:


> Are you a certified canon professional photographer?


Zomg ya


----------



## DiskoJoe (Nov 20, 2013)

Pretty decent. Only thing I would do different is try to clone out that bit of railing on the left in #1.


----------



## o hey tyler (Nov 20, 2013)

DiskoJoe said:


> Pretty decent. Only thing I would do different is try to clone out that bit of railing on the left in #1.



Thanks Joe, I may do that.


----------



## camz (Nov 21, 2013)

Proud of you man! I haven't ben here in a while and I'm glad to see how much you've progressed and it's pretty kick ass...keep it up!


----------



## o hey tyler (Nov 21, 2013)

camz said:


> Proud of you man! I haven't ben here in a while and I'm glad to see how much you've progressed and it's pretty kick ass...keep it up!



Thanks cam! Glad to see you're back and still at it! ;-)


----------



## o hey tyler (Nov 23, 2013)

Weekend bump


----------



## Memorylanephotos (Nov 27, 2013)

They look fine Tyler. remember no matter what anyone says if your you and your customer are happy with them then you've nailed it. Every photographer is different in their own way.


----------



## o hey tyler (Nov 27, 2013)

Memorylanephotos said:


> They look fine Tyler. remember no matter what anyone says if your you and your customer are happy with them then you've nailed it. Every photographer is different in their own way.



Thank you for the comment! I appreciate your words.


----------



## lizzmc4 (Dec 5, 2013)

loving the lighthouse one!


----------



## o hey tyler (Dec 6, 2013)

lizzmc4 said:


> loving the lighthouse one!



Thank you!


----------

